# Réparation MacBook pro



## Evgeninsky (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, étant nouveau sur le forum MacGénération, j'espère ne pas rater mon entrée en me trompant de forum..
Je suis étudiant - du côté de Bordeaux - et j'envisage, pour arrondir des fins de mois pas toujours faciles, de racheter des MacBook Pro, pourquoi pas des MacBook Air, considérés comme HS, pour ensuite les réparer et les revendre.. 
Je pense avoir de bonnes connaissances en ce qui concerne le matériel, j'ai démonté/remonté de nombreux ordinateurs, portables ou non, pour de la famille ou des amis, pour y changer une pièce par-ci par-là. Je suis conscient que mes compétences actuelles ne me permettront pas de réparer d'éventuelles machines à coup sûr - le 'à coup sûr' étant un idéal inatteignable vers lequel on ne peut que tendre. 
C'est pourquoi je sollicite les nombreux experts qui doivent se trouver dans le coin pour qu'ils puissent m'indiquer des sites ou des livres dans lesquels je pourrai me plonger pour étoffer un peu ma culture à ce niveau là et évidemment me permettre de faire face à toutes sortes de problèmes au niveau des réparations. 

J'espère que ma demande est assez claire et surtout formulée en lieu approprié. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

iFixit.com


----------



## Evgeninsky (17 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup, je vais y jeter un il attentif.


----------

